# Left Over Recipes



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

So you're a good prepper and realize that portion control is key to survival.

All the same you have some leftovers. 

What are you going to do with them? 

I'm planning on cooking slightly over to supplement the dogs. That allows everyone to get their fill, but without anything going to waste. 

By supplement I mean the dogs will mainly be on their own during the day.

Anyone planning to use any leftover recipes to make sure everything gets eaten and nothing goes to waste?


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

Right now I try to freeze leftovers, but being as there are only two of us, (and I am of big belly lol,) there are rarely any leftovers at my house besides maybe half a potato or less than a cup of veggies. Normally that will become my snack that I share with the dog later on in the evening


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Your activity level will more than likely increase, so there will be less 'leftovers' than you think...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I used to keep a tupperware bowl in the freezer where I would add in any leftover veggies. When it was full, I'd make some veggie soup. Now we pretty much eat leftovers for lunch.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I feed 8-9 at every meal so leftovers are few and far between, and that does not include the dogs. We do try and plan out all of our meals to span a couple days. For example, if we are having roast beef on Monday we will have something like beef stroganoff on Tuesday (using the left over beef). Pork loin on Wednesday means BBQ pork sandwiches on Thursday or Friday, etc., etc.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 17, 2012)

CapnJack said:


> Right now I try to freeze leftovers, but being as there are only two of us, (and I am of big belly lol,) there are rarely any leftovers at my house besides maybe half a potato or less than a cup of veggies. Normally that will become my snack that I share with the dog later on in the evening


You are just storing you food with you. Kind of advance prepping. Lol


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

I always cook extra for the left overs. They are figured into the menu for the week. Extra baked potatoes for soup later or lunches with extras added to them. Extra meat browned to be used in another recipe later. A whole chicken instead of pieces so it can be used for other recipes. I've always cooked that way.
All the extra veggies are added to soups that we eat a good amount of here. Nothing like a hot bowl of soup and bread. Hits the spot every time.

Now if it's to where theres no refrigeration then all leftovers (if any) will go right into a pot for soup.It can be kept simmering until needed.
Sometimes I think anything can be added to soup lol I've added rice-a-roni to some soup before and I've added rice pudding to soup! lol! It actually turned out really good. I was making chicken and rice soup and had some rice pudding left over so I added it. It was a bit sweet at first but then I added some more poultry seasoning and some other herbs and it was a sweet/savory taste. It was good!


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

A few years ago when times got lean, I got a lot better at figuring out how to cook just what we needed for a meal with no leftovers. Sometimes I do cook with leftovers in mind, because certain foods 'leftover' well, but most of the time now I try to avoid it just out of frugality. (Well, sometimes I cook in extra large batches because I can then divide up the food in smaller batches for my elderly parents, or to put in our freezer for a later time - but that's different, and something I won't be able to do when the SHTF.)

But I'm thinking that when the SHTF, if I have to learn how to cook in new ways (over a fire or woodstove), then there will be a learning curve again - how to cook just enough and not too much or too little. I could see how the mid-day meal would be the biggest meal, with leftovers going back into the pot and getting finished off for a light evening supper.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

CapnJack said:


> Right now I try to freeze leftovers, but being as there are only two of us, (and I am of big belly lol,) there are rarely any leftovers at my house besides maybe half a potato or less than a cup of veggies. Normally that will become my snack that I share with the dog later on in the evening


If there are leftovers in my house it's typically because I planned on it.

I do eat the last couple of spoonfuls of ___ if it's only a little.



The_Blob said:


> Your activity level will more than likely increase, so there will be less 'leftovers' than you think...


I'm hoping that is the case.


----------



## kappydell (Nov 27, 2011)

I have standard 'leftover' uses: soup, stir fry, hash, casseroles, chopped and added to tomato & meat sauce for pasta, in omelets or quiches, or even the poor-man's Strata. No end of ways to use them.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

I've been doing some casseroles with the odds and ends instead of just finishing them.

It's funny. I started this thread then every day this week I've had leftovers.


----------



## LilRedHen (Aug 28, 2011)

When I was a child, my grandmother and aunt would cook a huge lunch (we called it dinner), since there was always a few extra grandchildren, etc popping in. After that meal, a large tablecloth was spread over the table and all the serving bowls until supper time, when that meal was cold leftovers. They had a fridge, but all they put in it was the milk and butter that I remember. The large mid-day meal was to sustain whoever was working on the farm, since my grandfather got up every day at 4:30 a.m. and went to the barn, fed the mules, milked the cows, went back to the house for a large breakfast then back to the barn to put the gear on the mules and on to the field. If the weather was bad or no work was to be done with the mules, he repaired things at the barn or shucked and/or shelled corn for the next few days. He ate lightly at night, went to bed at dark and there wasn't an ounce of fat on him.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

LilRedHen said:


> When I was a child, my grandmother and aunt would cook a huge lunch (we called it dinner), since there was always a few extra grandchildren, etc popping in. After that meal, a large tablecloth was spread over the table and all the serving bowls until supper time, when that meal was cold leftovers. They had a fridge, but all they put in it was the milk and butter that I remember. The large mid-day meal was to sustain whoever was working on the farm, since my grandfather got up every day at 4:30 a.m. and went to the barn, fed the mules, milked the cows, went back to the house for a large breakfast then back to the barn to put the gear on the mules and on to the field. If the weather was bad or no work was to be done with the mules, he repaired things at the barn or shucked and/or shelled corn for the next few days. He ate lightly at night, went to bed at dark and there wasn't an ounce of fat on him.


We could have had the same grandpa! My uncles and grandpa were exactly the same, big breakfast and huge lunch that was dinner. Aunt Bessie would then heat up or make small dinner with new loaf of bread. Good times and good food!


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

We did that too when I was a kid. We stopped some years ago. It was a regular Sunday thing.


----------

